# Anlauf / Betriebsart eines Antriebs



## jackjones (22 August 2008)

Hallo,
wir haben hier einen Antrieb, der nun innerhalb von 3 Wochen das zweite mal ausgestiegen ist. Total überhitzt / PKZ gefallen. 
Der Förderer ist leichtgängig (Transportband mit 1,5m Rollenbahn).
Problem ist das der Förderer leichtgängig ist, kann man mit der Hand ohne Anstrengung durchdrehen. Der Antrieb läuft mehrmals pro Minute an und Stoppt.

Haben nun Motor und Movimot getauscht, in der annahme das der Movimot die Bremse nicht richtig lüftet (Erhöhter Bremsenabrieb am def. Antrieb.

Auf dem Motor steht S1 und wird extrem unter Nennmoment betrieben.
Der Antrieb ist für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt. 
Heisst das, daß der Antrieb sich stärker erwärmt, wenn er öfter Anläuft und wieder stopt, oder spielt das keine Rolle?
http://www.energie.ch/at/dim/thermisch.htm

Unsere Vermutung liegt nun am Movimot, sind uns aber noch unsicher. Hat jemand noch einen Denkanstoß?

Regnerische Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## himbeergeist (22 August 2008)

löst denn die Bremse überhaupt?

Frank


----------



## jackjones (22 August 2008)

klaro! Die löst! Bremse kann aber auch nur "halb" gelöst werden. (Was noch eine Fehlerquelle mehr wäre, liegt aber Spannung an beiden Klemmen wenn der Umrichter läuft)
Erstaunt waren wir über den imensen Abrieb am defekten Antrieb.


----------



## gravieren (22 August 2008)

>Der Antrieb läuft mehrmals pro Minute an und Stoppt.
2 mal pro minute ?
15 mal pro minute ?

Erhöhte Thermische Last.
Mehr Belastung als Dauerbetrieb S1 !




>Haben nun Motor und Movimot getauscht,
>in der annahme das der Movimot die Bremse nicht richtig lüftet
>(Erhöhter Bremsenabrieb am def. Antrieb.
Funklöschung ?
Relais in Ordnung ?
Nennspannung an Bremse ?
Timing Bremsspannung O.K?


Eventuell ist das Schaltrelais bereits defekt ?
Betreiben ohne Funklöschglied ?


Empfehlung:
Funklöschglied (falls nicht bereits geschehen)
Halbleiterrelais


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2008)

Betreibt ihr den Antrieb evtl. mit sehr geringer Drehzahl? Dabei gibt es dann mehrere Dinge (ohne daß ich speziell den Movimot kenne, aber SEW kenne ich noch). Bei langsamen Drehzahlen reicht die Kühlung des Motors durch das Lüfterrad i.d.R. nicht aus. Es gibt bei SEW doch diese Boosteinstellung, die kommt erst bei geringen Drehzahlen zum tragen, um dem Antrieb mehr Moment zu geben. Wenn das der Movimot auch hat, dann kann er schon dadurch überhitzt werden. Außerdem gibts noch die Gleichstrombremse beim Runterlaufen, da wird also ganz zum Schluß und noch eine Zeitlang nach Stop ein Gleichstrom auf den Motor geschaltet. Auch das erwärmt ihn zusätzlich. Wie gesagt, kenne die Parameter des Movimot nicht, aber vielleicht sollte man da mal ansetzen. Beim Abbremsen wird ja die Energie durch einen Wiederstand "vernichtet", wo ist der beim Movimot? Auch der wird natürlich bei häufigem Bremsen entsprechend heiß, bei der Bauweise geht das mit Sicherheit auch auf den Motor über.


----------



## jackjones (22 August 2008)

Der Antrieb läuft mehrmals pro Minute an und Stoppt.
2 mal pro minute ?
15 mal pro minute ?

*>>Je nach Auftragslage, stark schwankend... Aber durchschnittlich 10x Minute*

Erhöhte Thermische Last.
Mehr Belastung als Dauerbetrieb S1 !

>>ok, das wollte ich wissen!




>Haben nun Motor und Movimot getauscht,
>in der annahme das der Movimot die Bremse nicht richtig lüftet
>(Erhöhter Bremsenabrieb am def. Antrieb.
Funklöschung ?
Relais in Ordnung ?
Nennspannung an Bremse ?
Timing Bremsspannung O.K?

*>>Spannung und Timing ok! Relais ist im Movimot, da komme ich garnicht ran.*


Eventuell ist das Schaltrelais bereits defekt ?
Betreiben ohne Funklöschglied ?

 >>Haben wir ja mit dem Movimot getauscht.

Empfehlung:
Funklöschglied (falls nicht bereits geschehen)
Halbleiterrelais


----------



## jackjones (22 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Betreibt ihr den Antrieb evtl. mit sehr geringer Drehzahl? Dabei gibt es dann mehrere Dinge (ohne daß ich speziell den Movimot kenne, aber SEW kenne ich noch). Bei langsamen Drehzahlen reicht die Kühlung des Motors durch das Lüfterrad i.d.R. nicht aus. Es gibt bei SEW doch diese Boosteinstellung, die kommt erst bei geringen Drehzahlen zum tragen, um dem Antrieb mehr Moment zu geben. Wenn das der Movimot auch hat, dann kann er schon dadurch überhitzt werden. Außerdem gibts noch die Gleichstrombremse beim Runterlaufen, da wird also ganz zum Schluß und noch eine Zeitlang nach Stop ein Gleichstrom auf den Motor geschaltet. Auch das erwärmt ihn zusätzlich. Wie gesagt, kenne die Parameter des Movimot nicht, aber vielleicht sollte man da mal ansetzen. Beim Abbremsen wird ja die Energie durch einen Wiederstand "vernichtet", wo ist der beim Movimot? Auch der wird natürlich bei häufigem Bremsen entsprechend heiß, bei der Bauweise geht das mit Sicherheit auch auf den Motor über.


*
Läuft bei 50Hz, Rampe ist extrem kurz 100ms. Fällt eigentlich sofort ein.

Meine Idee ist das Programm zu ändern, so das der Motor immer durchläuft und die Kaskadierung bei den vorgeschalteten Förderern abläuft.
Das sind Rollenförderer angetrieben mit einem Riemen, Rollensegmente werden pneumatisch gebremst, riemen läuft dauerhaft durch.
*


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2008)

Diese Bremsen sind ja nur Haltebremsen, die dürfen eigentlich erst einfallen, wenn der Antrieb wirklich steht. Wie Stoppt ihr den Antrieb genau? Nicht daß ihr den immer mit der Bremse zum Halten bringt, das hält die nicht lange durch!


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2008)

100ms, das macht doch kein Antrieb (außer Servo) wirklich, oder? Stellt doch mal 300ms ein. Wenn das die Anwendung erlaubt.

PS: Irgendwie kommt mit der Movimot dafür nicht so geeignet vor.


----------



## himbeergeist (22 August 2008)

sps-forum, da werden sie geholfen 

Frank


----------



## jackjones (22 August 2008)

Die Bremse fällt auch erst ein, wenn der Antrieb steht. Ich glaube bei 1Hz. 
Ich werde die Rampe gleich mal etwas verlängern.
Der neue Antrieb ist jetzt auch nach 2 Stunden nicht mal lauwarm. Das verwundert uns so.
Was ich noch sagen muss, der defekte Antrieb hat zum Schluss auch sehr komische Fiepgeräusche von sich gegeben, bevor der Movimot wegen überhitztem Thermistor abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## himbeergeist (22 August 2008)

http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produkt/C11.htm
ist es so etwas? Ich wusste gar nicht das es so etwas gibt.

Frank


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2008)

jackjones schrieb:


> Die Bremse fällt auch erst ein, wenn der Antrieb steht. Ich glaube bei 1Hz.
> Ich werde die Rampe gleich mal etwas verlängern.
> Der neue Antrieb ist jetzt auch nach 2 Stunden nicht mal lauwarm. Das verwundert uns so.
> Was ich noch sagen muss, der defekte Antrieb hat zum Schluss auch sehr komische Fiepgeräusche von sich gegeben, bevor der Movimot wegen überhitztem Thermistor abgeschaltet hat.



Aber das hört sich ja gut an, vielleicht ist auch der alte Movimot wirklich nur defekt.


----------



## Deltal (23 August 2008)

Komisch Fiepen hört sich schon nach nem defekten Transistor/Thyristor an.

Merkwürdig ist das der Movimot sich nicht selbst abschaltet. Normalwerweise werden Motorstrom & Co vom Umrichter selbst begrenzt und nicht vom Motorschutzschalter.  Die LED am Umrichter blinkt dann rot.

Abrieb an der Bremse.. auch merkwürdig. Normalerweise bremst auch der Movimot generatorisch um dann bei Stillstand die mechanische Bremse einfallen zu lassen. 
Es gibt einen Parameter (über die Dip-Schalter) der "Bremse von externen Relais geschaltet" oder so heißt, ist der aktiviert und ist kein externes Relais vorhanden würde die Bremse nicht gelüftet.

Sonst ist noch bei Movimots < 3kW und mit einer Bremse die vom Umrichter gesteuert wird wichtig bzw. Wissenswert das es keinen Bremswiderstand im Umrichter gibt. Die Energie die beim generatorischen Bremsen entsteht wird über die Bremsspule im Motor abgeführt. (Standart.. kann man auch umbauen).

Ist die Maschinen neu kann es auch sein das die Bremse nicht richtig eingestellt war, also der Luftspalt zu klein eingestellt ist.


----------



## jackjones (25 August 2008)

Also,
die Anlage ist nicht neu, nur der Motor war halt erst 3 Wochen in Betrieb.
Es handelt sich um einen Movimot P2.A. Das bedeutet Motornahe-Montage.
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/s_presse-bilder/de_md_pi_Z7_300dpi.jpg

So sind alle unsere Förderbänder ausgestattet. Mit den Feldverteilern haben wir die optionen direkt Lichtschranke etc. an zu schliessen.

Ich werde den Antrieb heute noch mal weiter beobachten.



Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## chrisgoossens (4 September 2008)

*Servoantrieb*

Hallo,

Hast du schon probiert mit ein motor mit einem separaten lufter ?
Wenn es so nicht geht brauchst du ein servoantrieb.....

Chris


----------



## jackjones (4 September 2008)

Habe den Bericht von SEW bekommen, die sagen auch, es würde an einem defekten Gleichrichter im Movimot liegen, welcher ja nun getauscht wurde.
Danke für die rege Beteiligung. Hoffe das Problem tritt nicht wieder auf.


----------

